# What boat is this?



## travelnodes (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a friend who have a Swedish boat that was built in the late 60's and he thinks that it is a Norrland brandname. I have searched the web and can not find any such brand name. He says that some Swedish people have called it a Loren brand sailboat. Here is a photo. Does anyone know what kind of boat this is? It is a double ender.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

That's an interesting looking boat, and it looks vaguely familiar, but I can't place it. 

I wouldn't be at all surprised if Faster or JeffH recognizes it, or one of the our european members.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It looks like it could have been the inspiration for the "Nordica" line of small double enders. Definitely has that Scandinavian look.

I don't recognize it as a production boat - looks like a heavy duty little cruiser, though! Searching for "Loren" I found out that the designer of the Lord Nelson 41 was a Loren Hart... perhaps that's a connection?

Sorry, can't help you.....


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

That exhaust port looks a little over-excited. And those dock boxes strapped to the life lines are a great innovation. Does it have pop-outs?

Seriously, where is this boat? I could swear I've seen it somewhere.


----------



## LiamM (Dec 2, 2007)

*Arvid Laurin*

Arvid Laurin was a fairly prolific Swedish designer who was working in the 60's.


----------



## travelnodes (Apr 26, 2008)

Arvid Laurin built a 28 foot fiberglass boat in the sixties. It was called the L28 and it looks just like the one my friend has. His is called a "Norrland" and was built in the late sixties. It is a double ender with similar lines as the L28 but it is different in a few areas as well. Most of the information about the L28 is in swedish and so I don't know if I will be able to track down the maker of the "Norrland" if it isn't just a modified L28. Thanks for your help.

Here are some links:
www and l32.jbrems. and dk/

www and laurinkoster.just. and nu/


----------



## LiamM (Dec 2, 2007)

yachts.apolloduck.com/feature.phtml?id=55879 has three LaurinKoster 32's for sale and one of them gives the name of the builder. Some of these sellers just might be willing to help you.

However, as I said in my earlier post, Laurin designed quite a few boats and they were built in quite a few yards, some as far away as England.

On www .laurinkoster.just.nu/ if you scroll to the end of the page there is an 'In English' option.

My own interest - I had a look at a sweet little wooden 30' Laurin a couple of years ago but I decided I would use more varnish than diesel in a season.

Good luck with the research.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I believe I've found it !*

I believe she is called a 26' Storfidra check it out on google and you will find some info on the Midget.nl club website about her


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sailforeverwithme said:


> I believe she is called a 26' Storfidra..


Good find, Sailforever, but I'm not too sure about that.

here's the OPs original mystery boat:










And here's the Storfidra 26










Plenty of similarities, to be sure, but a very different deck plan as you can see....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have no idea what it is...but a dark grey deck. Sun=OUCH!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think you will find that the answer is an OE 32. Also a Swedish boat.

// Stephen


----------



## worldsmoved (Feb 2, 2009)

I know this thread is getting a little old, but I would say that the round forehatch, molded toerail and style of handrail on the house is typical of a Laurin 28. The windows do not look standard, but they may have changed them in later models... Hope that helps...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Faster is definitely correct the boat at the bottom of his link is the Storfidra NOT the top one. The top one has definite similarities but NOT the same.
This was built in Sweden Grey decks = WARM BELOWDECKS in Sweden
I have a Storfidre I have owned since the late seventies. It sunk and was stripped in the hurricanes. It is floating IN A MARINA ON A RIVER IN lAUDERDALE but NO MAST NO RIGGING NO ENGINE AND IS PARTIALLY FULL OF WATER FROM RAIN
YES I KNOW THIS IS VERY SAD AND I HATE IT TOO.
I AM 61 YEARS OLD AND MUST FINALLY ADMIT I WILL NEVER REBUILD IT AGAIN
I SINGLEHANDED BOAT FROM VIRGINIA IN 81 AND HAVE BEEN ALL THROUGH THE KEYS ETC. WITH IT
This is NOT for the weak or the POOR but the 
boat is VERY CHEAP to someone who can prove they can pay the slip rent (auto debit from your credit card)
I HAVE BEEN PAYING SLIP RENT OF $300.00 A MONTH 
FOR ANOTHER $100.00 + (when available) the marina will haul it and set it up for work on land.
It was once a BEAUTIFUL boat that I spent a fortune on maintaining. It now has NO mast OR STANDING RIGGING (hurricane LONG story) BUT mast and rigging avail NEW from Per Selden in Sweden (OFFICE IN us ALSO Google Per Selden and call last quote I got was about 8-9K not installed mast and rigging.
old engine was volvo replaced with BMW 12hp engine now gone not in boat. Basic hull and (once clean) TEAK interior intact STANDING HEADROOM BELOW DECK!!
BOTTOM LINE: Prove you will give it a good home and restore it and I will virtually give it away.
these are VERY RARE boats and truly not appreciated by most Americans due to deep draft (6ft.!) heavy keels etc. 
I guess it is like a classic car you find in a barn that has to be restored; you have to do it a lot out of love not for money (or you cannot afford a restored one) 
TRULY a great boat like NO OTHER in it's size class SEAWORTHY BOAT for 25 ft. 
It WAS Coast Guard documented (expired) when I owned it. NOW title will be by bill of sale and if you want to redocument or whatever that is your expense Title is clean NO LIENS.
GOOGLE "Storfidra" and you will find one that just sold for 20,500 EUROS!!! (in perfect shape) and click images and you find many pictures you will have to translate virtually every link from Google There are only a FEW (10 or less) in US that I know of.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*STORFIDRA Project boat for the right person*

Faster is definitely correct the boat at the bottom of his link is the Storfidra NOT the top one. The top one has definite similarities but NOT the same.
This was built in Sweden Grey decks = WARM BELOWDECKS in Sweden
I have a Storfidre I have owned since the late seventies. It sunk and was stripped in the hurricanes. It is floating IN A MARINA ON A RIVER IN lAUDERDALE but NO MAST NO RIGGING NO ENGINE AND IS PARTIALLY FULL OF WATER FROM RAIN
YES I KNOW THIS IS VERY SAD AND I HATE IT TOO.
I AM 61 YEARS OLD AND MUST FINALLY ADMIT I WILL NEVER REBUILD IT AGAIN
I SINGLEHANDED BOAT FROM VIRGINIA IN 81 AND HAVE BEEN ALL THROUGH THE KEYS ETC. WITH IT
This is NOT for the weak or the POOR but the 
boat is VERY CHEAP to someone who can prove they can pay the slip rent (auto debit from your credit card)
I HAVE BEEN PAYING SLIP RENT OF $300.00 A MONTH 
FOR ANOTHER $100.00 + (when available) the marina will haul it and set it up for work on land.
It was once a BEAUTIFUL boat that I spent a fortune on maintaining. It now has NO mast OR STANDING RIGGING (hurricane LONG story) BUT mast and rigging avail NEW from Per Selden in Sweden (OFFICE IN us ALSO Google Per Selden and call last quote I got was about 8-9K not installed mast and rigging.
old engine was volvo replaced with BMW 12hp engine now gone not in boat. Basic hull and (once clean) TEAK interior intact STANDING HEADROOM BELOW DECK!!
BOTTOM LINE: Prove you will give it a good home and restore it and I will virtually give it away.
these are VERY RARE boats and truly not appreciated by most Americans due to deep draft (6ft.!) heavy keels etc. 
I guess it is like a classic car you find in a barn that has to be restored; you have to do it a lot out of love not for money (or you cannot afford a restored one) 
TRULY a great boat like NO OTHER in it's size class SEAWORTHY BOAT for 25 ft. 
It WAS Coast Guard documented (expired) when I owned it. NOW title will be by bill of sale and if you want to redocument or whatever that is your expense Title is clean NO LIENS.
GOOGLE "Storfidra" and you will find one that just sold for 20,500 EUROS!!! (in perfect shape) and click images and you find many pictures you will have to translate virtually every link from Google There are only a FEW (10 or less) in US that I know of.


----------



## gathhill (Oct 21, 2009)

*Mystery Solved!!*

Looking through CL this morning I came upon this and did some research to find this thread. I'm always amazed at how many experts are roaming the web

savannah dot craigslist dot org/boa/1547595427

This looks like a fantastic buy for someone looking for an experienced cruising boat. A real classic for sure.


----------



## gathhill (Oct 21, 2009)

gathhill said:


> Looking through CL this morning I came upon this and did some research to find this thread. I'm always amazed at how many experts are roaming the web
> 
> savannah dot craigslist dot org/boa/1547595427
> 
> This looks like a fantastic buy for someone looking for an experienced cruising boat. A real classic for sure.


The boat in question IS a 28' 1969 Norrland sloop according to her owner.
This boat is currently for sale and is the exact boat owned by your friend in post #1.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## travelnodes (Apr 26, 2008)

*Gathhill: You are correct!*

Gathhill,

You're right! That is my friend and that is the boat. Do you know if it's still for sale? Did you happen to get a phone number for the owner. I have lost touch with him and would like to catch up.

I almost bought that boat but it seems that he is still looking for a buyer.

Joe


----------



## travelnodes (Apr 26, 2008)

This great boat was sold last year. I wanted to buy this boat and didn't have the money or the courage to move and buy it. I am glad to have found the add from the listing and here is the information that was included about this prized boat.

28' Norrland
Year: 1969
Current Price: $20,000USD
Hull Material: Fiberglass
Engine/Fuel Type: Single Diesel
YW# 66791-1407220

Many Pictures Available, Please go to ROSA SALVAJE (ROsa SAlVaje) | MySpace
SAILING VESSEL "ROSA SALVAHE" (Wild Rose)

COMMENTS

Thisboat is a well designed, well built, full keel, double ended Swedish sea boat.

The hull is braced by four full length box stringers. The hull and deck is epoxyglued and triple tabbed for and aft, resulting in a one one-piecefiberglass unit. No mechanicalfasteners are present to allow water leaks into the interior. ROSA SALVAHE is a dry boat.

Forward,she has a watertight, collision bulkhead which is part of her anchor stowagesystem. She stows two large anchorson a teak and stainless steel anchor roller, secured but ready for immediatedeployment. Large opening foredeckhatch gives access to a space that will contain three anchor rodes of over 120feet each plus space for a third anchor.

She has a vinyl covered double stainlesssteel life lines, tall stanchions, with bases that are thru bolted, braced andbacked up. The aluminum mast iskeel-stepped and rigged with oversized wires and turnbuckles. Stay locks are used for easy replacementof rigging.

Noexpense has been spared on this vessel to prepare and constantly upgrade herfor extended cruising and deep sea sailing. She has sailed more than ten thousandmiles in seventeen years under the command of the present owner who lived aboardher full time. ROSA SALVAJE is aserious 'blue water' boat, giving a good turn of speed producing120 mile days with a comfortable ride. She will take you the maximum distance at a minimum cost. She is not a fixer-upper but rather arare find for the serious couple looking to enjoy the cruise of a lifetime.

Theforward bulkhead is collision watertight. It holds the anchor locker that has the capacity to hold the 120'lines and 30' of chain for two large anchors and a third spare anchor. The teak anchor roller stows the twoanchors and compartments under the cockpit seats holds two fender boards andone large pneumatic rubber fender. Lazarette compartment holds four dock lines of twenty-fiveeach.

ENGINE

2004Yanmar 1 G M 10 horsepower, new flex coupling,stainless steel shaft, stuffing box, cutlass bearing, muffler, shifter, cables,sea strainer and seacock inlet. Included is also a Parts Number book, servicemanual and installation manual.

Theengine room is insulated with 1 ½ high grade silvery Mylar foam soundshielding that covers the entire room, including the overhead. The engine has easy access whileunderway by simply opening the double dogged door located in the cabin. Access to engine can also be made byremoval of the hatch type cockpit sole. No pumps are required for oil change. It will drain from the pan. It uses two quarts of oil per change. It uses one part fuel per hour at 3,000RPM at speed of 5.5 Knots.

SAILS

1- Mailsail; custom made with heavy cloth and stitching

2- StormTri-Sail with separate track on mast

3- HeavyStorm Jib

4- BladeJib

5- #3Sail

6- Light#3 Sail

7- RipStop Reacher

8- Spinnakerin Sally

9- #1Genoa

SILAB reefing- Hank on Sails

SAIL COVERS

New,made in Trinidad

WEATHER CLOTHS

New,made in Trinidad

CUSTOM FULL COVER AWNING

New,made in Trinidad

RIGGING AND ACCESSORIES

1- Permanentlymounted "TREM" aluminum radar reflector

2- AQUAsignal Tri-color Mast Head Lights. Series 40

3- WINDEX15 masthead wind indicator. (can be seen plainly at night when Aqua signal light is inthe "on" position.

4- Doublelife lines with S/S bow and stern pulpits

5- StandardGate on Starboard side

6- Stainlesssteel swim ladder with side boarding platform for easy access from dinghy

7- SpecialTREDMASTER non-skid covering on main decks

8- Twooutside viewing compasses

9- JimBuoy man-overboard-pole with quick release mounting

10- 7 winches- three winch handles

11- Spinnakerpole

12- Custompadded helmsman's seat for traveling on the ICW or day sailing.

ELECTRICAL

Electronics

1- AMshort wave receiver with wire antenna

2- Raymarine S T 2000 Tiller pilot

3- StandardMST 65 Deluxe am-fm Cassette stereo with four speeds

4- Garmin GPS map 162 with external antenna

5- StandardGALAXY GX23005 VHF radio with masthead antenna

6- StandardS L 40 Speed log

7- StandardHorizon D S 40 digital depth sounder

8- Avelco XCD 550 Fish Finder with 600' depth, log andspeed

9- StandardA S 45 Analog self-powered Speed instrument

10- Small powerconverter (for computer use)

11- "Calterm" alternator and battery voltage analyzer

12- Spare depthgage, knot meter, and log

13- Manual Booksfor AM electronics

14- Simplified12 volt electronic wiring system with USCG approved "tinned"oversized wiring. All panels with on-off switching. All circuits fused with spare fuses forall circuits.

INSIDE THE CABIN

1- Specialdesign, extra insulated ICE BOX with clean cold H20 dispenser for drinkingwater. Block ice will keep for 7days.

2- TwoGUSHER hand 1 ½" high capacity bilge pumps mounted in Bow andcockpit&#8230; can steer and pump from helm position.

3- Canvasquick release cover at helm station.

4- Electronicbilge pumps (one medium capacity, and one high capacity with automatic switchplus spare switch.)

5- 48individual storage spaces

6- Newteak cabin sol from Trinidad

7- Customcabinet work from Trinidad

8- Oversizedbronze dead bolts on all opening cabinet drawers

9- Teakdrop-leaf dining table: seats six or side leaf opens for two.

10- Largedouble bunk for a couple

11- Pilot berthwith Lee Cloth for use underway

12- Two 12volthigh efficient, low draw HELOS fans

13- Doublebulb, high output, low draw florescent lights. Spare two-bulb light.

14- Mosquitoand no-see-um screens for all hatches with easy stowing.

15- Fiveopening double gasket, solid frame hatches for Florida ventilation.

16- S/Sgimbaled two burner stove with large oven with spare burners.

CHART TABLE

Displays a full sized chart andcontains a large chart storage area.

DODGER

New,made in Trinidad

OUTSIDE STORAGE BOXES

Custommade. One for Dive gear andmiscellaneous items, the second for fuel jugs. Included are jukes for gas and diesel.

GAS TANKS for cooking stove

Twoaluminum tanks, new style, safety mounted in cockpit that can be turned offfrom the galley.

FUEL TANK

Stainlesssteel Diesel will straight fill for "dipping the tank". Also there is a sight glass to monitorfuel amount while underway, with a shut-off valve.

SOLAR PANEL

The Solar panel is installed onoutboard stainless steel bracket that allows for maximum angle to the sun,producing high output with switches to distribute voltage to two shipbatteries. ModelKYOCERA 51watt.

LIFE RAFT

NORUIK6 yachtsman, RORC approved (certification # 11837) life raft: two man capacitywith canopy, automatic inflation with emergency water repair kit held in a softbag. It has special stowage underthe companionway step, designed for quick deployment. Stored under cabinsteps for quick removal.

DINGY and ENGINE

Custom made, fiberglass 9' two-piece cup styledinghy. Storage at sea on custommade rack over cabin area. Yamaha 2horse power motor purchased Nov 2003 and received lower end gear oilchange. One gallon gas can withfilter.


----------



## Zorropisa (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello,

I owned this yacht for about ten years between 1976 and 1987. I bought it from Bo Stugemo in Stockholm (Sweden), who was the first owner. I think he bought the prefabricated hull and then furnished it himself. The name of the yacht was then Charossa. I spent some years rebuilding and making her shipshape and ready for ocean sailing. I sailed her for 7 years in the Baltic (made cruises to Denmark and Poland and around the Swedish coast) and then, 1985, set off from Stockholm for Brazil (Kiel Kanal, North Sea, North Spain, Lisbon, Madeira, Canary Islands, Madeira, Cape Verde Islands, Amazon River in Brazil, Devil's Island, and then through the West Indies and Puerto Rico ending in Fort Lauderdale in Florida). In January 1988 I sold her to a couple, whose name I do not remember (I don't think they are the present owners).

Originally Charossa had a 2-stroke Fähre-Göta petrol engine (12 hp). In England, on my way out, I changed to a Volvo-Penta 1 cylinder Diesel engine (9 hp). When I saw that there now is a Yanmar Diesel in her, I first got surprised. "What? What was wrong with my new, nice Volvo Penta?" Then I realized that the Volvo Penta was installed in 1985 and we now have 2011, so 26 years has passed. You kind of loose your perspective on time when you get older.

Charossa, now Rosa Salvaje, is a classical Swedish double ender called a "Laurin koster", designed by the legendary Swedish yacht designer Arvid Laurin. You can find Laurin kosters from 26 to 44 feet (28 ft like Rosa Salvaje -- called L28 -- and 32 ft -- called L32 -- are the most common). They were designed for ocean cruising and are at their best in real bad weather when few modern yachts can compete with them regarding comfort and speed. They are also known to be very dry boats, i.e. no water leaking in. They are built in very high quality, overdimensioned fibre glass, which makes them extremely strong. The rudder mountings are very strong and I have never heard of a Laurin Koster loosing the rudder.

It makes me very happy to see that my old yacht is still there plowing the ocean waves and doing what it was supposed to do. I think that Arvid Laurin looks down from the sailor's heaven and smiles.

Happy Sailing!

Krister Renard
krister*gluefox.com (change * to a @)
Uppsala, Sweden


----------



## larsst (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi!

My dad built this L28 S-132 during one summer, we had the boat on our court yard and dad worked every free moment with it. It was purchased as a bare hull from Luleå - dad built the interior from scratch himself using mahogany (he wasn't too impressed with teak) - and we sailed it many summers and week ends in the Stockholm Archipelago. I basically grew up on it. 

Dad sold it to buy a slightly bigger boat for our family in -76.

Is it still around?

BR /Lars


----------

